

Ask HN: I'm a dev passionate in marketing and PM, how do I get a job  Google? - ryanio

I'm an undergrad techie (RoR, etc.) and entrepreneur passionate in marketing and PM w/ 2 related internship experiences. Where do I start to begin my career @ Google in marketing or product management?<p>My campus (Bentley University) has no resources or connections with the firm. Can anyone help me out with where to begin my first steps? Also, check out my LinkedIn for some more on my background: http://www.linkedin.com/in/ghods
======
dangrossman
The easiest way in is to start as an intern --
[http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/students/tech/internships...](http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/students/tech/internships/uscanada/)

------
jkaykin
Hey Ryan,

Are you willing to relocate to the SF Bay Area after you graduate?

